# action dossier Automator annulée au redémarrage



## biotone (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai réalisé une petite action dossier via AUTOMATOR, j'ai ajouté aux dossiers et fichiers entrants une étiquette, (pour me repérer plus facilement), ce dossier est sur le volume 1 de mon DNS 320, jusqu'ici tout fonctionne bien, cependant à chaque mise en route de mon ordinateur je dois reconfigurer l'action de mon dossier pour que les étiquettes s'ajoutent automatiquement.
Est-ce normal, ou existe t-il une formule pour qu'elle soit définitivement appliquée au dossier?
Merci.


----------

